# Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Apr. 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

ich habe hier im Forum rumgeschmöckert und da ist mir eine Meinung über den Weg gelaufen, die mir sehr gut gefiehl.

Ich weiß nicht wer es war und wo es stand, aber der Beitrag war ungefähr so:

"Wenn ich Probleme mit Algen habe kippe ich 20l Wasserföhe rein und ich habe keine Algen mehr und die Fische freuen sich über die Mahlzeit."

Wie denkt Ihr darüber? Ich weiß nicht wo man 20l Wasserflöhe herbekommt, ich habe mal ein paar Tütchen (im Zooladen) für den Teich geholt und reingegeben. 90% der Flöhe sind direkt auf den Boden gesunken (weil tot) und die anderen 10% keine Ahnung. mich hatte es geärgert.

Meine Frage so ganz allgemein was haltet Ihr von 20l Wasserflöhen im Teich?

Wenn Ihr denkt, das es gut ist wäre die nächste Frage, wo bekommt man 20 Liter Wasserflöhe her?

Grüße Thomas


----------



## kft-koi (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Habe dieses Gerücht auch schon gehört, und auch mal in einem kleinen Becken ausprobiert. Problem war, genau wie du schreibst, das ein Großteil der Tiere bereits tot war. Generell halte ich auch nicht viel von solchen "Wundermitteln".
Ein gut eingefahrener teich mit einer UV-C, ausreichend Pflanzen und einem FIlter löst dieses Problem auf viele Jahre.
Wenn du es allerdings probieren willst, kannst du Wasserflöhe bei Aufzuchtanstalten für __ Speisefische beziehen. Habe meine damals aus Aufseß in Oberfranken bekommen.


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Servus

Zur Wasserfloh-Zucht (Daphnien-Zucht) habe ich dies gefunden
Auf dieser Seite ein bisserl scrollen ....

Ein sehr interessantes Thema ...

Ich denke ich werde es, wenn mein Teich endlich heuer fertig wird, ausprobieren ... warum eigentlich erst wenn der Teich fertig ist  ... geht ja jetzt auch schon im "Mini"


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Hallo zusammen,



kft-koi schrieb:


> Generell halte ich auch nicht viel von solchen "Wundermitteln".
> Ein gut eingefahrener teich mit einer UV-C, ausreichend Pflanzen und einem FIlter löst dieses Problem auf viele Jahre.
> Wenn du es allerdings probieren willst, kannst du Wasserflöhe bei Aufzuchtanstalten für Speisefische beziehen. Habe meine damals aus Aufseß in Oberfranken bekommen.



Ich denke nicht, das es ein Wundermittel ist, sondern einfach eine sehr natürliche Art und Weise gegen Algen vorzugehen und gleichzeitig den Fischen gutes natürliches Futter zu bieten. (Was man bei Kois beachten muß weiß ich nicht, ich glaub das sind Pflanzenfresser und nicht bei mit im Teich). 

Zur Technik ist zu sagen, mir wäre es lieber jeden Tag Flöhe in den Teich zu entlassen als Sticks in den Teich zu werfen um sie dann wieder abzusaugen. 

Mit den Flöhen ist schon eine interessante Sache, Teichfutter, was gegen die Algen vorgeht anstatt Teichfutter was den Algenwuchs fördert. 

Ich habe bei mir ums Eck auch einen Fischzuchtbetrieb, mal sehen, ob sie mir einen Eimer flöhe rausrücken.

Die Links von Helmut sind wirklich recht interessant. Ich werde mal einen Regentonnenzuchtversuch starten (Wenn meine Frau eine weitere Regentonne genehmigt).  

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## maritim (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

bin mir gerade am überlegen, ob ich auch einen versuch mit den wasserflöhen starte.
anziehen könnte ich sie in einer regentonne und dann könnte ich den überbesatz in meinen langen bachlauf/ pflanzenfilter der als nitratfilter dient geben.
vielleicht vermehren sie sich auch dort ohne hefe, da sich dort viele algen bilden.
mit 100l bis maximal 500l die stunde, dürfte die strömung nicht zu groß sein.
die wasserflöhe die in den teich gelangen, könnten dann die koje fressen.

die wasserflöhe direkt in den teich zugeben würde wahrscheinlich keinen sinn mach, da kaum algen im teich sind und die koi sie sicher gleich verspachteln würden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Hi Thomas,

ja, Daphnien können "reinigen"  bzw. sie filtrieren Schwebealgen/Detrius heraus. Allerdings, wenn Du Fische im Teich hast werden die die Daphnien schneller gefressen haben als sich die Wirkung zeigt. Wenn keine Fische eingesetz werden kommen Wasserflöhe und andere "Müllschlucker" - wie Mückenlarven, Wasserasseln, Blasenschnecken ect sehr schnell von allein und können sich auch gut vermehren - daher sieht ein fischloser Teich auch viel schneller sauber aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Ja, Frank ich weiß ein Teich ohne Fische ist am besten. 

Ich will doch aber Fische im Teich und gerade Orfen für die Stechmücken (die Larven wären mir egal). 
Voriges Jahr habe ich die Stechmückenlarven aus eine Regentonne gefüttert, aber nur weil ich nicht wollte, das es Mücken werden. 

So kleine Flöhe scheinen mir da viel harmloser und wenn man die in einer Regentonne so züchten kann, dass es zum täglichen füttern reicht, dann können die ein bisschen putzen und dann werden sie verputzt. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Eugen (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Hi Thomas

unabhängig davon,dass die "Algenfresserei" sich in sehr engen Grenzen halten wird, gilt was Frank dir schrieb :
Bevor deine Wasserflöhe nur ansatzweise zum "Putzen" kommen,sind sie "verputzt"


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Ach man, mir ist doch klar, dass die kleinen Flöhe nicht den Teich leerfressen. 

Aber alles überschüßige Futter putzt fleißig. 

Wenn ich Sticks reinwerfe dann putzt das überschüßige Futter nicht sondern gammelt vor sich hin. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## flohkrebs (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

hallo!

 hat wirklich niemand Wasserflöhe in seinem Fischteich?
Bei mir vermehren die sich im Frühling "ganz von selber" - ebenso wie die Wasserasseln und Bachflohkrebse (diese verputzen eher die Fadenalgen und Pflanzenreste...)

Wahrscheinlich hängt es von der Menge an Fischen bzw. von der Größe des Teiches ab - Versteckmöglichkeiten??

Aber dass Wasserflöhe in einem Fischteich gar nicht leben können, kann ich mir nicht denken!

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Guten Abend.


Wasserflöhe im Teich konnte ich erst in unserem zweiten, fischlosen Teichlein entdecken.
Im ersten Jahr habe ich sie aus der Regentonne dorthin umgesiedelt bzw. direkt gekaufte Flöhe angesiedelt.
Seither sterben die Tiere zwar über den Winter ab, kommen dann aber im Frühjahr von ganz alleine wieder. Auch in der Regentonne, die über Winter nicht entleert wird.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Hallo Annett,

was haben Deine Regentonnenflöhe für eine Überlebensstrategie? 

Fütterst Du Jeden Tage ein Packet Hefe? 

Brauchen die Flöhe Licht oder nicht? 

Oder anders gefragt hast Du den Deckel auf der Tonne oder nicht? 


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Trine (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Ich habe auch immer Wasserflöhe in meinem Mini drin, weil ich die echt putzig finde Vor kurzem habe ich meinen Teich sauber gemacht und das Wasser war recht trüb davon. Ich habe nun den ersten Beutel Flöhe reingetan und das Wasser ist jetzt sehr klar. Ob das wirklich durch die Kleinen kommt oder Zufall war, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Hallo Thomas.

Sorry, ich hatte Deine Nachfrage nicht mitbekommen.
Schau mal bei Wikipedia bei Daphnien unter dem Punkt "Ökologie" (Klick).



> Wenn sich die Umweltbedingungen in ihrem Lebensraum negativ verändern (Trockenheit, Kälte, kürzere Tage, Nahrungsmangel, aber auch Giftstoffe), werden jedoch auch Männchen geboren, die die Eier der Weibchen befruchten. Diese Eier, auch „Wintereier“ oder Latenzeier (Dauereier, Ephippia) genannt, können bis zu zwei Jahre Trockenheit überstehen und bei guten Umweltbedingungen wieder ausschlüpfen. Im Sediment ist die Haltbarkeit der Eier noch höher: Aus 40 Jahre alten Schichten des Bodensees schlüpften in Laborversuchen noch Daphnien[1]. Diese Fähigkeit gibt den Daphnien die Möglichkeit, austrocknende oder „umgekippte“ Gewässer schnell wieder zu besiedeln.



Bei mir gabs ab und an eine Messerspitze frische Back-Hefe (Würfel im Kühlregal), aufgelöst in Wasser. Jedoch habe ich keine "Zucht" betrieben, da ich fast keine "Fresser"=Fische mehr besitze.


----------



## teichlaich (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

... Ich finde den Punkt Ökotoxologie ganz interessant. Wenn Wasserflöhe da sind, ist die Qualität des Wassers gut. Hervorragend... -> Daphnientest


----------



## naturkoi (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Hallo...also ich bin der der den berühmten satz schrieb "lach" also ich habe in meinem 7000 liter teich gerade mal ne pumpe mit einer leistung von ca2300 l/h laufen. die läuft in ein vorklärbecken mit dichten Pflanzenbewuchs und dann wieder in den Teich.FERTIG. die Wasserflöhe hole ich von einem nahegelegenen Tümpel mit 1a wasserqualität... warum der moderloch heißt, weiß ich bis heute nicht...und ich habe darin 11 kois, 6 __ shubunkin nasen(wegen der algen) und meine Gründlinge als Wasserpolizei.Und es funktioniert prima. Übrigens hab ich letztes WE meinen 40.000 Liter Teich ausgebackert.....----> pic´s folgen noch

bis denne


----------



## maritim (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

hallo,

hat jemand den versuch mit den wasserflöhen gestartet?
ich kann leider erst nach meinem urlaub damit starten.
habe aber schon alles für die zucht vorbereitet.


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Hi Peter,

ich habe Wasserflöhe mittlerweile in einem Miniteich ohne Technik - mit zwei Posthörnchen und einer Seerose als Gesellschaft (keine anderen Pflanzen!). Sie freuen sich des Lebens und vermehren sich wie blöd.

Wenn ich eine Kelle davon von in den Teich setze, dauert es genau 2 Minuten, dann sind alle weg. Also keine Chance auf Wasserreinigung.

In der Regentonne mit __ Hornkraut, die etwas schattiger steht, vermehren sie sich zögerlich, das Wasser müffelt. 

Im Mini mit Pumpe sind sie verschwunden. Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass alle von Mrs. Molly gefressen wurden, die ebenfalls dort residierte. Sie ist nicht so effektiv wie die Fischbande.

Fazit: Wasserreinigung fischlosen Pflanzenteich - ja , im Fischteich keine Chance.
Leckerli für Fischis: Super!


----------



## Casybay (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Hallo Christine,
mit Wasserflöhen kann ich Heuer nicht so gut aufwarten wie letztes Jahr, dafür habe ich MASSEN  an Hüpferlingen. Das sieht in dem kleinen Teich schon fast unheimlich aus.Hab auch gleich den anderen Teich geimpft. Haben Hüpferlinge die gleiche Funktion wie Wasserflöhe und warum gibt es diesmal so sehr viele, hatte ich wie gesagt letztes Jahr überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Hi Carmen,

ich denke, die Wirkung ist ähnlich:



> Die Hüpferlinge leben von kleinen Pflanzenteilen, Tierchen oder Aas.


Quelle


----------



## maritim (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

hallo,

könnt ihr mir sagen, ob das wasserflöhe sind?
die sausen in großen mengen durch den bachlauf und grasen die wände ab.

unterhalb  vom bild seht ihr die tiere (sie grasen die algen an der wand ab) .
sie sind ca 1 bis 2 mm groß und bewegen sich ruckartig durchs wasser.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Hallo Peter, 
mit dem Foto kann ich leider nichts anfangen, aber sich ruckartig durchs Wasser bewegen, das hört sich nach Hüpferlingen an...
...es gibt verschiedene Wasserflöhe, (Ceriodaphnia reticulata, Daphnia pulex..), verschiedene Hüpferlinge (Cyclops strenuus Fischer, Macrocyklops fuscus...) und Linsenkrebschen, Breitschwanzkrebschen, Kahnfahrer, Milben..., und alle sind so winzig, da hilft oft nur ein gutes Vergrößerungsglas, Mikroskop!
Auf den Bildern in Büchern kann ich die Tiere  idendifizieren, aber bei dem, was bei mir im Teich rumschwirrt   
Grüßle
Andrea


----------



## maritim (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

hallo andrea,

hier mal die tiere etwas näher.
mehr kann ich leider nicht aus der cam/ objektiv rausholen.


----------



## Christine (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Ne, Peter, das sind keine Wasserflöhe 


 
Ich weiss nicht, ob man sie hier erkennen kann


----------



## maritim (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

hmmm...möchte mal wissen, was im bachlauf so schön an den algen knabbert.


----------



## Christine (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Vielleicht guckst Du mal unter Muschelkrebsen nach, das könnte eher passen...


----------



## maritim (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

hallo christine,

danke für die hilfe! 

es könnte der muschelkrebs sein....
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=.../images?q=Muschelkrebse&um=1&hl=de&tbs=isch:1

werde mich morgen etwas genauer belesen.
soweit ich gesehen haben, sind sie ein zeichen für sehr gute wasserqualität


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Hallo allemiteinander...
Seit 2 Jahren halte ich Wasserflöhe in einem 2 Liter Messbecher in der Wohnung. für meine Aquarienfische...Im Sommer hab ich draußen einen Daueransatz...
Einen Eimer oder einen Maurerkübel 1cm  Erde rein, eine Hand voll trockenes Laub...ein bisschen stehen lassen und dann Wasserflöhe rein... da muß man nix machen, außer mal Wasser nachfüllen... Wenn man Wasserflöhe rausnimmt, kommt ja jedesmal Wasser raus, das wieder durch frisches ersetzt wird... sonst gibt es eine übele stiinkende Brühe...
Interessant ist, das diese stinkende Brühe wohl besser ist, als so manches Leitungswasser, weil Wasserflöhe ja auch als Bioindikatoren in Wasserwerken eingesetzt werden...
Je Übler diese Brühe, desto besser die Vermehrung( wollen sie damit ihren Bestand sichern)
Sie gehen dann auch zum Eierlegen über...normal werden Wasserflöhe ja lebend geboren(auch im Herbst werden Dauereier gelegt, die erst im Frühling wieder ausschlüpfen)
Ein paar __ Schnecken kann man noch mit reingeben, die an altersschwäche gestorbene Wasserflöhe oder ihre Häute entsorgen...
So läuft das den ganzen Sommer ohne viel Arbeit...
Wenn man im Teich Wasserflöhe halten will, brauchen sie einen Bereich, wo die Fische nicht hinkommen... Dort werden immer genug geboren, auch wenn immermal einer gefressen wird...
Ich kippe manchmal einen Becher voll Wasserflöhe in meinen Miniteich ins Pflanzendickicht...
Die können meine __ Moderlieschen dann immer jagen...
VG Biotopfan
Das gleiche ist nochmal mit Artemia geplant... das gleiche Spielchen, nur noch Salz mit rein


----------



## Dawn (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*



Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hallo allemiteinander...
> Seit 2 Jahren halte ich Wasserflöhe in einem 2 Liter Messbecher in der Wohnung. für meine Aquarienfische...Im Sommer hab ich draußen einen Daueransatz...
> 
> Ein paar __ Schnecken kann man noch mit reingeben, die an altersschwäche gestorbene Wasserflöhe oder ihre Häute entsorgen...
> ...


Hab heute eine Portion Wasserflöhe gekauft und sie in einen durchsichtigen Kübel, mit Bodensatz älterer Sand aus dem 3 Wochen gelaufenen Miniteich, gekippt, ein linsengroßes Stückchen Hefe rein. Jetzt warte ich, dass sie etwas mehr werden, und werd die dann teilweise abfangen und in meinen kleinen Miniteich freilassen. Die __ Spitzschlammschnecke, die ich mit reingesiedelt hatte, hab ich nach 3 Std. in den Teich entlassen, die ist mir ständig am oberen Wasserrand im Kreis "gerannt", ich denk mal, der hat das nicht gefallen..... 
Jetzt bin ich gespannt, wie das weiterläuft. Vielleicht siedle ich ja eine andere Schnecke rein!


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*

Hallo,
Naja, da ist warscheinlich noch nix zum Futtern für die Schnecke drin...
Sie hat halt gesucht und nix gefunden...Wenn mal beläge an den Scheiben sind und Schmotter drinliegt fühlt die sich gleich viel wohler...
Außerdem würde ich keine ausgewachsene __ Spitzschlammschnecke reingeben...die brauchen schon entsprechend Platz und Futter...
Bei mir sind immer blaue, rosa oder orangene Posthörnchen auch dem Aquarium drin...die bekommen da soooo schöne Gehäuse, da träumt man im Aquarium nur davon...
Weiß nicht, ob es an den Algen, biogener Entkalkung, den Wasserflohresten oder am Sonnenlicht (Vitamin D) liegt
Keine Ahnung, nur finde ich es absolut toll
VG Monika


----------



## Dawn (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserflöhe als Reinigungstrup????*



Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Naja, da ist warscheinlich noch nix zum Futtern für die Schnecke drin...
> Sie hat halt gesucht und nix gefunden...Wenn mal beläge an den Scheiben sind und Schmotter drinliegt fühlt die sich gleich viel wohler...
> Außerdem würde ich keine ausgewachsene __ Spitzschlammschnecke reingeben...die brauchen schon entsprechend Platz und Futter...
> ...


Ja, jetzt ist sie eh im großen Becken drin und dort grasen sie nun zu zweit wie die Kühe 
Statt der großen Spitzschlammschnecke ist dzt. eine winzige Tellerschnecke drin, hab leider dzt. nur 2 gr. Spitzschlammschnecken und ein paar winzige (wahrscheinlich) Blasen- und Tellerschnecken in meiner Pfütze - und ein paar Wasserflöhe hab ich heute Morgen auch reingesiebt, die sieht man richtig gut in der "Pfütze" rumsausen! Posthörnchen hatten sie angeblich grad keine in dem Zoo gestern, werd aber morgen nochmal schauen, vielleicht krieg ich ja da noch in einem anderen Zoo was!


----------

